# The North Alabama Beekeepers Symposium - Saturday August 16, 2014



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

Registration for the North Alabama Beekeepers Symposium is now open. You can find the agenda, directions, and registration information on our Symposium Page.

The North Alabama Beekeepers Symposium sponsored by the Limestone County Beekeepers Association will be held at Calhoun Community College in Tanner AL (near Decatur, AL). Registration is open now. The registration fee is $20.00 per person. The pre-registration deadline is August 12, 2014.

We have an excellent slate of speakers again this year. Several beekeeping supply vendors will be present again this year. Attendees will have the opportunity to order supplies in advance to be picked up at the symposium, thus saving on shipping costs.

Lunch will be provided.


----------

